# The World Ends With You



## Ryoshi (Apr 17, 2008)

....No one...made a thread on it..........>.>..........   ?

Honestly I think it looks pretty neat. I hated Kingdom hearts. And this is nothing like it. SO YEAH!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 17, 2008)

It's surprising that no one else made a thread, much less posted in this one. I'm playing this game right now and I am absolutely addicted to it.

Quite an original battle system, great music, cool character designs (I hated kingdom hearts because of all the hype it got, but liked the artwork) and nice graphics.

This is the reason why I'm not studying for my physics quiz tomorrow!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 17, 2008)

I made a thread on it a couple weeks back.

Hopefully getting the game next week too.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 17, 2008)

If i get the money picking it up


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 18, 2008)

What's even more amazing about this game is that I don't mind the English dubbing in it. I actually like the VAs.

Though it makes me curious how the original Japanese voices sounded like.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 18, 2008)

Why is the world ending with *me*?!

WHAT HAVE I DONE?!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 18, 2008)

lmfao stumpy.



This game is out in the states correct? I have to get it! because this game seems awesome!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> lmfao stumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> This game is out in the states correct? I have to get it! because this game seems awesome!



Last i checked 23rd. Which is perfect cause get something to play while waiting for the God-gift game...oh incase no one knew it's GTA4


----------



## Roy (Apr 18, 2008)

^

ill probably pick it up after I get GTA4 (I'm still 30 bucks short >.>)


----------



## Xell (Apr 18, 2008)

This game is definitely one of Square's best games in a while.

Though, I doubt many of you will like the main character..

He's a mix of Squall and Cloud. A true ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

The battle system's nice though.


----------



## Holloww (Apr 18, 2008)

i played the jap version of this game it was good but i wanted it in english so im happy to hear it came 
and for all u "m3 simply" oners like myself its up on the internet
however i dont do that stuff


----------



## Akira (Apr 18, 2008)

This game is absolutely brilliant. Even though Neku is a little annoying from time to time (main character) I seriously think Square has a good franchise with this.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2008)

Xell said:


> This game is definitely one of Square's best games in a while.
> 
> Though, I doubt many of you will like the main character..
> 
> ...



I like cloud though, so I'll probably like the main dude.


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Why is the world ending with *me*?!
> 
> WHAT HAVE I DONE?!



I believe it's supposed to mean you shouldn't live your life all by yourself. Being antisocial is bad, and meeting friends can stop this. Hence the name.

In Japan it's called "It's a wonderful world" still possibly meaning you shouldn't live alone.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL? Kingdom Hearts is 10 times better than this game.

It's not a bad game, it's quite nice actually.. but not something I'd spend my money on it.

And yes, the main character is quite annoying, unlike Squall which is the best main character ever.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 18, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> LOL? Kingdom Hearts is 10 times better than this game.



You know, comments like that will make people totally avoid this game, right?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 18, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You know, comments like that will make people totally avoid this game, right?



Freedom of speech..?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> *LOL? Kingdom Hearts is 10 times better than this game.*
> 
> It's not a bad game, it's quite nice actually.. but not something I'd spend my money on it.
> 
> And yes, the main character is quite annoying, unlike Squall which is the best main character ever.



Oh no...that means this game deserves very little attention...but wait it's scoring much better scores then KH...so it must be better right? Probably is since KH1-2 weren't 10/10 or 9/10 and barely a 8/10 game...and I'm a fan of em


----------



## Xell (Apr 18, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> LOL? Kingdom Hearts is 10 times better than this game.
> 
> It's not a bad game, it's quite nice actually.. but not something I'd spend my money on it.
> 
> And yes, the main character is quite annoying, unlike Squall which is the best main character ever.



Effective troll is effective.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 18, 2008)

Really want to get this game...but sadly the hindge broke off on my DS a few months ago...and I haven't gotten it fixed yet.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Oh no...that means this game deserves very little attention...but wait it's scoring much better scores then KH...so it must be better right? Probably is since KH1-2 weren't 10/10 or 9/10 and barely a 8/10 game...and I'm a fan of em



Well, I haven't checked the reviews of both kingdom hearts games nor the world ends with you (that's because I didn't really care), but if you think that reviews determine your own taste then you're wrong.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2008)

Lol your talking to the guy who loves Monster Hunter series which gets straight up 5/10's and i think it's the best game from capcom. 

My point is KH gets 8's while this gem is getting 9's. I can only assume it's better and when i get it i'll judge myself.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lol your talking to the guy who loves Monster Hunter series which gets straight up 5/10's and i think it's the best game from capcom.
> 
> My point is KH gets 8's while this gem is getting 9's. I can only assume it's better and when i get it i'll judge myself.



Reviews are as good as a "normal" person's opinion (and most times I would prefer an opinion from someone I know), behind every review stands only one person.
You say that all reviews give this game a better score than the KH games, that's cool.. but from the people I've talked with - they agree that the KH games are way better, and I agree with them so far, it looks like TWEWY got overhyped a bit, and sadly it wasn't even made by Square, but by Jupiter (only a few people from Square actually took part in this game, Jupiter are the developers of it).

And as you said - you only assume that it's better (although that relying on reviews is a mistake as I said), but I played it (and still play) and so far it can't touch Kingdom Hearts, the big difference so far is that KH worths the money I spend on it, while TWEWY doesn't.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2008)

Who agrees with you that KH is better? From the boards on gamefaqs *Haha i know bad source but whatever* This game is alot better gameplay which would would be cool since KH2 gameplay pretty much sucked and found more combo's in dynasty warriors then it. If it wasn't for the great graphics and more Disney worlds then the first i would of been disappointed but they had some great worlds in KH2 but it didn't make it higher then a 8 since the combat was extremely easy even on hard. 

From what i heard the gameplay is fun in this game and far more creative then clicking one button and since i hear it's the same team who made the KH series this is a good sign. Maybe they can make KH3 have good gameplay finally.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Who agrees with you that KH is better? From the boards on gamefaqs *Haha i know bad source but whatever* This game is alot better gameplay which would would be cool since KH2 gameplay pretty much sucked and found more combo's in dynasty warriors then it. If it wasn't for the great graphics and more Disney worlds then the first i would of been disappointed but they had some great worlds in KH2 but it didn't make it higher then a 8 since the combat was extremely easy even on hard.
> 
> From what i heard the gameplay is fun in this game and far more creative then clicking one button and since i hear it's the same team who made the KH series this is a good sign. Maybe they can make KH3 have good gameplay finally.



Where did you hear it's from the KH team? as I said Jupiter made this game, not Square, the art of the game is made by Tetsuya Nomura so that's why the art looks similar to KH.. but that's almost about it.


About the gameplay of TWEWY, it's actually mediocre at best.
Controlling both of the DS screens at the same time is quite annoying, that's why I prefer controlling only the main character on the lower screen, while the cpu controls the upper one, and I've seen plenty of replies from people who didn't like it and prefered to play only with one character, and you can't blame them - because it isn't comfortable.

It's no way better than KH's gameplay, it feels more fun obtaining the special pins (your attacks, basicly) than actually fight with them.. like Pokemon.


----------



## Felix (Apr 18, 2008)

This game is actually great and I was instantly addicted to it. I'm loving everything from it
The combat, although hard, is very fun once the learning curve softens


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Where did you hear it's from the KH team? as I said Jupiter made this game, not Square, the art of the game is made by Tetsuya Nomura so that's why the art looks similar to KH.. but that's almost about it.
> 
> 
> About the gameplay of TWEWY, it's actually mediocre at best.
> ...



I read that it was the same team somewhere but whatever, if it's not the same team that's kind of a bummer since i actually think the gameplay looks fun unlike Kh's gameplay. Owell hopefully i can pick it up soon enough and play it.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 18, 2008)

According to Wikipedia developed by both Square Enix and Jupiter, but that is just Wikipedia after all.  I'm pretty sure it wasn't just Jupiter.  Ever since the announcement of the game I've heard that the Kingdom Hearts team had a hand in it.


----------



## Akira (Apr 19, 2008)

All the characters are designed by Tetsuya Nomura, so it's natural that people would make similiarities but the setting, style and musical score are DRASTICALLY different to the KH games.


----------



## Xell (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow..

Pin evolution is pretty fucking confusing.


----------



## Akira (Apr 19, 2008)

Xell said:


> Wow..
> 
> Pin evolution is pretty fucking confusing.



Seconded... Has anyone figured out how to use the Big Bang Pin?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow, I haven't noticed till now but the shipping date is 22nd... So it comes the day after, the 23rd alongside with Persona 3 FES.

On my birthday. O_O


----------



## Felix (Apr 19, 2008)

I play it like I'm playing Ninja Gaiden
That's my mistake tbh, I should give more attention to the upper screen, but I always slash the screen for massive combos.

I should finish Ninja Gaiden first >_>


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 19, 2008)

Finally, a new RPG to play on my DS. I will most likely pick this up in a couple of weeks. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, I progressed a bit more in the game and it gets much better than it was before.


----------



## Felix (Apr 20, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Well, I progressed a bit more in the game and it gets much better than it was before.



I can't beat the first Reaper at Chapter 1 Day 7


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 20, 2008)

So what difficulty levels are there? I also heard you can change difficulties some point in the game too.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 20, 2008)

Felix said:


> I can't beat the first Reaper at Chapter 1 Day 7



I just beat him 15 minutes ago, I stood far from him, and used tapping pins (like: Meteor Magnet, Lovely Beam, Thunderbolt and Ice Risers), so I just kept tapping with the stylus without even looking at Neku's screen, so I could use Shiki to execute their special move.

Anyone knows how to use the Earthshake pin? it says to scratch an empty area.. but it doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## Xell (Apr 20, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks Mingling is stupid?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 20, 2008)

Xell said:


> This game is definitely one of Square's best games in a while.
> 
> Though, I doubt many of you will like the main character..
> 
> ...



Fuck you. 

Anyway, how much is this game? I'm too lazy to check. I _could_ get it with my b-day moniez if it is truly worth it...


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 20, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> It's surprising that no one else made a thread, much less posted in this one. I'm playing this game right now and I am absolutely addicted to it.
> 
> Quite an original battle system, great music, cool character designs (I hated kingdom hearts because of all the hype it got, but liked the artwork) and nice graphics.
> 
> This is the reason why I'm not studying for my physics quiz tomorrow!




Mmmm...I hope it's that good. I'll get it...you all have convinced me.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Mmmm...I hope it's that good. I'll get it...you all have convinced me.



I'm convinced that you will think it'll be worth every penny!


Post-game spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I've just beaten the last boss (Joshua) and now I'm doing the "Another Day" chapter. It's... pretty random.

Anyone know how to find the secret reports? I have no clue about the first one.


----------



## Akira (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone got any tips for:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Beating the Gamemaster of Chapter 2? I struggle to land a hit on him and if I do it lands pathetic damage.


----------



## Ziko (Apr 21, 2008)

Tried it, it looked cool but the fighting system was just horrible.


----------



## Xell (Apr 21, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Tried it, it looked cool but the fighting system was just horrible.



You disliked the battle system?

That's one of the best bits about the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2008)

Does it make use of the shitty stylus?

The answer to this determines wether or not I'd buy it.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 21, 2008)

If I say no, will you buy it? 

...

Yes, it does. But personally, I don't really find it a bothersome thing.


----------



## Dave (Apr 21, 2008)

do you need the r button for this game?!?!


----------



## Felix (Apr 21, 2008)

Dave said:


> do you need the r button for this game?!?!



No
Stylus and DPad only

Today I went to the bathroom and managed to beat the first boss by using the previously mentioned suggestion (Just stay away tapping the boss with Ranged attacks) while controlling Shiki

It worked 

Joshua scares me... That gay laughter...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> If I say no, will you buy it?
> 
> ...
> 
> Yes, it does. But personally, I don't really find it a bothersome thing.


I'm left handed and the stylus doesn't really like me very much... especially if you have to use it and the dpad simultaneously. 

No buy for me.


----------



## Dave (Apr 21, 2008)

realy? cause my r button is broken and i can only play games that dont use it

SO I WILL GET THIS GAME


----------



## Felix (Apr 21, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm left handed and the stylus doesn't really like me very much... especially if you have to use it and the dpad simultaneously.
> 
> No buy for me.



If you are left handed, the D-Pad is replaced with the XBAY buttons
What, you thought Square Enix didn't think of that?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 21, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm left handed and the stylus doesn't really like me very much... especially if you have to use it and the dpad simultaneously.
> 
> No buy for me.



I am also left handed! But yeah, like Felix said, instead of using the D-pad, you can use the X, Y, B, A as up, left, down, and right.

I'm not trying to force you into buying it, but don't let your left-handedness turn you away from such an awesome game.

subliminal messaging buy this game buy this game buy this game buy this game subliminal messaging


----------



## Felix (Apr 21, 2008)

Just let me say the Soundtrack for this game is awesome
And I hate this style of music. I'm a Rock&Roll guy

It really sets you in that "Japanese stylish mood"


----------



## Akuma (Apr 21, 2008)

I looked at the battle system for this game it looks a bit different, is it good?


----------



## Felix (Apr 21, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I looked at the battle system for this game it looks a bit different, is it good?



Yes, I enjoy it a lot


----------



## Akuma (Apr 21, 2008)

Hrm I might pick it up, but when I was watching it, it seemed like there was to much on screen and the guy was just spamming attacks to win. Is it really that easy?


----------



## Felix (Apr 21, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Hrm I might pick it up, but when I was watching it, it seemed like there was to much on screen and the guy was just spamming attacks to win. Is it really that easy?



I had a huge hard time against the First major boss battle.
I always perform very poor in my battles. It's not easy... then again I might suck at the game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2008)

I hate stylus games altogether, really. Which is why I question my DS purchase every other day.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 21, 2008)

Great game. I'm stuck on the final boss, gay . 

SOH CAH TOA! And how do you activate the Big Bang Pin? It's really gay, I've leveled it up to 8 now, still does shit.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 22, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Great game. I'm stuck on the final boss, gay .
> 
> SOH CAH TOA! And how do you activate the Big Bang Pin? It's really gay, I've leveled it up to 8 now, still does shit.



You need to use it with the Big Crunch pin.

If you have both of them equipped, press and hold empty space to launch a sort of energy blast in a straight line.


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 22, 2008)

So did it come out today?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 22, 2008)

I lost my stylus. Will I still be able to play this gayme?


----------



## Felix (Apr 22, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> I lost my stylus. Will I still be able to play this gayme?



Negative


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 22, 2008)

Ya it came out and my local gamespot got 4 copies in. So I plan to pick it up either later on today or sometime tomorrow after noon


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get the marvelous soundtrack for this game?



> Will I still be able to play this *gay*me


i c wut u did thar.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 23, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> Anyone know where I can get the marvelous soundtrack for this game?
> 
> 
> i c wut u did thar.



Nothing against the game I just spell it like that for lolz. Videogaymes  lolz

Fuck, and getting a new stylus isn't that easy... ><


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 24, 2008)

This game is very good! The battle system is alot of fun and the story is very good! DS has some epic RPGS thats for sure.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm on Day 3, this game is addicting.


----------



## Xell (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm glad Neku starts to open up to Shiki near the end of week 1. I don't consider him such a  dick anymore.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah seriously, I thought he was such a huge ass for treating her like that.

If I were him, I'd be trying to hit that.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 24, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> You need to use it with the Big Crunch pin.
> 
> If you have both of them equipped, press and hold empty space to launch a sort of energy blast in a straight line.



Where do you get the big crunch?


----------



## Akuma (Apr 24, 2008)

Neku is such a good character, I hope he gos mad with power and kills everyone.


Oh btw bought the game, only thing I have problems with is using different pins alot of times it makes me use the wrong ability when I wanna use a different one.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 24, 2008)

^Try making some of the similar pins into the sub categories to seperate them, that's what I do.

I'm on Day 4 now, I heard the game is really short if you just want to finish the main story.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 24, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Where do you get the big crunch?



There's a certain point in the game where one of the stores sells both of them I think, but I can't remember for the life of me which one it was.

It MIGHT be the ramen shop. You have to unlock it by spending a lot of money there, but don't quote me on it. 



Akuma said:


> Neku is such a good character, I hope he gos mad with power and kills everyone.
> 
> 
> Oh btw bought the game, only thing I have problems with is using different pins alot of times it makes me use the wrong ability when I wanna use a different one.



I think if you press start in the middle of battle, you can change the order of the pins so one of your choosing will have high precedence over the others.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 24, 2008)

Man, a week before this game comes out, I lose my DS. I had been wanting to get this too. Is it worth getting another DS for this? I'm not sure if I really want to spend my money on a new DS or if I just want to save it for something on my PS3 or Wii


----------



## Draffut (Apr 25, 2008)

Well, just starting day 3, and this game has yet to really grab my attention.  thnk goodness my TV is momentarily jacked, or I would already be backon my consoles.

 Here's to hoping the game picks up.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 26, 2008)

Lol @ my roomate. He was going about how interesting this game looks, and then I told him that It was the same artist behind the kingdom Hearts, and some Final fantasy games. He was like "dammit i don't even want the game now." since he hates FF, Kingdom Hearts, and all JPRPG's in general..except Pokemon.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol @ my roomate. He was going about how interesting this game looks, and then I told him that I was the same artist behind the kingdom Hearts, and some Final fantasy games. He was like "dammit i don't even want the game now." since he hates FF, Kingdom Hearts, and all JPRPG's in general..except Pokemon.



WUT. 

Oh well. His loss.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 26, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> WUT.
> 
> Oh well. His loss.



Yeah well he heates alot of popular games so it's not entirely surprising. I like the art style of Noruma, but just the fact that it's made by FF people shouldn't turn people away..lol


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2008)

Just picked it up, cool so far. Like the gameplay, fast pace and fun.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 26, 2008)

This is not made by FF people, its made by "jupitar" only FF guy on this team was the character designer to my knowledge.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 26, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Just picked it up, cool so far. Like the gameplay, fast pace and fun.



Damn...I wish my DS wasn't borken. I want to play this game.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is not made by FF people, its made by "jupitar" only FF guy on this team was the character designer to my knowledge.



Lol...it doesn't matter...all it takes is for the main character to even slightly resmeble Sora or see Square-Enix on the box, to make him not want it. Makes me wonder how he missed the label in the first place.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2008)

Whoa On day three and loving it. Like the story/gameplay alot. Anyone know the length of it though? On day 3 already and only a hour and a half in. Is it really only 7 days?


----------



## Dark Aether (Apr 26, 2008)

I wish I could get this, but I'm getting Mario Kart Wii tomorrow instead. Fuck.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I wish I could get this, but I'm getting Mario Kart Wii tomorrow instead. Fuck.



Why waste money on a crap game when you can get a great one?


----------



## Dark Aether (Apr 26, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Why waste money on a crap game when you can get a great one?




*Spoiler*: __ 



lolwut? I've heard nothing but positive reviews from it.

Sales say a lot too:


> Mario Kart Wii had a very successful launch and sold 300,000 copies on the launch day in Japan alone, compared to Mario Kart DS which sold 160,000 copies on its first day and Mario Kart: Double Dash!! which sold 180,000 on its first day. Only three days later it had sold a total of over half a million copies in Japan. In the UK, Mario Kart Wii was the best-selling video game in the week ending April 12, 2008, having "the eighth biggest opening sales week in UK software history" and becoming the biggest launch of any Nintendo-published game, according to ChartTrack/ELSPA. The game dwarfed all other five Mario Wii games combined (Mario & Sonic at the Olympics, Super Mario Galaxy, Super Paper Mario, Mario Party 8, and Mario Strikers Charged) when comparing first week sales.






TWEWY looks good though, I like the art design, KH was awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's another mario kart. There passable once you played one. Like i'm a huge dynasty warriors fan but I'd choose something new and fun like WTWE over a new edition of it.


----------



## Dave (Apr 27, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Whoa On day three and loving it. Like the story/gameplay alot. Anyone know the length of it though? On day 3 already and only a hour and a half in. Is it really only 7 days?


that short?        oh man


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2008)

Dave said:


> that short?        oh man



Heard it was 3 weeks, now 7 days


----------



## Draffut (Apr 27, 2008)

It's 21 days total (And I think a special 22nd at the end....)

3 full weeks, with a different partner each week.

Despite my previous post that I did not enjoy the game, I am now up to day 7, and it is growing on me.  granted, there are still some issues that really get on my tit, but they are usually negligible from the rest of the game.  Alot of which having to do with the fact that I am incappable of running both screens, and the teammates IA is pants-on-head retarded.

If there was a way to have an optional AI for both sides so you could switch and play at your leisure without the main charecter sitting around with his finger up his nose quickly becoming shredded cheese, that would be excellent.

Anouthyer problem is the "Evolve" system. (Which I kinda earily close to Pokemon)  In the fact that some pins only evolve if you level them up with Shutdown PP, and some with only Mingle PP, (which I will probobly get none of, unless I spend the money to fly back home) and others that will not evolve if you give them to much of either of the above.  It's a nice setup in theory, the Shutdown PP in particular is a great idea, giving players incentive to put the thing away and go actually have a life from time to time (And since I left my DS in a friends car yesterday, my shit will still get PP for it), but the Mingle idea is kinda crappy, concidering not everyone lives in an area with lots of DS's flying around to hook up to.

Currently stuck at a miniboss in day 7, but we'll see.  I might just have to bring my level from like 3, to it's max, and level up on some other mobs first.  Having the ability to change your level and difficulty (Making the game's difficulty any level you want) is incredibly refreshing.

But honestly, despite these two grips, the game isn't that bad.  You will probobly never find anouther game like it, and it is actually pretty damn fun.  So go buy it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, the Pin Evolution was a big letdown for me. Seriously now, Mingling was a terrible idea. Though on the other hand, Shutdown was a pretty unique one. Though, the pin should evolve anyways without having a certain PP.

I'm on Week 2 Day 2, have to get the hang of using Joshua, he's pretty different from Shiki.

I usually just span left or right with the top screen. Easiest way to use it without paying attention.


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 27, 2008)

Draffut said:


> It's 21 days total (And I think a special 22nd at the end....)
> 
> *3 full weeks, with a different partner each week.
> *
> ...



 oh good.

lol I just got it yesterday. And am now on the 7th day of week 1

I was about to say. IS IT THAT SHORT!?!?!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 27, 2008)

On Friday this game was on X-Play it looked cool if only I knew where my DS was I'd buy this. They said it was a Must Play. X-Play gave this a 5/5


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 27, 2008)

X-Play is pretty stupid when it comes to reviewing games. But this time they actually saw the light.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 27, 2008)

on 6th day of the second week level 40, man this games addicting.


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 27, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> *Wow, you guys are quick*, I just started the second week. I'm loving Neku not cooperating with Joshua.
> 
> "Follow my lead!"
> 
> "Screw that!"



How long have you been playing it?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 27, 2008)

Damn, Level 40. That's pretty big. O_O

I'm playing through the game on Level 1, Normal. I tried Hard on Lvl 1, didn't work out though.

My Max level right now is 15 I think. Or was it 16.... Day 3 of Week 2.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 27, 2008)

I play all 3 levels so I can get all the drops for each noise, Lol I beat the guy at the end of week one on hard. Took me like 20 tries.


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 27, 2008)

The game has a manga as well just so you guys know.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I play all 3 levels so I can get all the drops for each noise, Lol I beat the guy at the end of week one on hard. Took me like 20 tries.



Second play through you can fight the bosses and other encounters as much as you like to earn all 4 levels.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 28, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> How long have you been playing it?


I picked it up on Saturday so, two days I've been playing.


----------



## cloud23 (Apr 28, 2008)

i saw this game when my cousin was playing the Japanese version and it looked pretty good...if i had the money i'd buy it.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 2, 2008)

When is the soundtrack coming out?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 3, 2008)

I provided a link to it on the previous page as well.


*Spoiler*: _Post-game_ 



So I'm getting those blue reports now but I'm a little lost on something. I can just go in any day, any week, right? Can I acquire all the stars for a certain day in one go or is their some specification?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (May 3, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> I provided a link to it on the previous page as well.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Post-game_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




You probably should try to go for all the stars in one day, but if you wanted to, you can select the chapters option in the phone menu and jump around different days.

The reason being to avoid watching cut-scenes over and over again.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 3, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> The game has a manga as well just so you guys know.



What rpg doesn't now.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 3, 2008)

Well, the game's last boss was sort of hard for me. Couldn't beat on Lvl 10 on Normal, I had to lower it to easy. But damn, it was *too* easy. Now to collect Secret Reports.

All in all, this game is awesome. Though, the only characters I found great were Beat and Miniamoto(sp?) b/c of his awesome zetta phrases.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (May 4, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Well, the game's last boss was sort of hard for me. Couldn't beat on Lvl 10 on Normal, I had to lower it to easy. But damn, it was *too* easy. Now to collect Secret Reports.
> 
> All in all, this game is awesome. Though, the only characters I found great were Beat and Miniamoto(sp?) b/c of his awesome zetta phrases.



I thought Minamimoto would have been cool if he didn't use those horrible math sayings.

Hearing "Sine! Cosine! Tangent!" in battle was pretty corny, no matter how you slice it.

And...

I think Uzuki is hawt!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 4, 2008)

His math puns reminded me I had homework. lol


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 4, 2008)

X-Play rated it 5/5 this week. I'll buy it.


----------



## Raiyu (May 4, 2008)

Lucien Lachance said:


> X-Play rated it 5/5 this week. I'll buy it.



Why do you need X-Play to rate it? You should trust only GameFAQs and gamers who play the game. They can tell you what its about. Or just checkout YouTube.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> You should trust only GameFAQs




*LAUGH OUT LOUD*


----------



## Raiyu (May 7, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> *LAUGH OUT LOUD*


I hope you know it was sarcasm. <_<


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 7, 2008)

GameInformer said its the 

Handheld game of the month.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 7, 2008)

Yeah..I didn't see my post on page 5, so let's assume I didn't ask this already;

I fucking HATE Tetsuya Nomura's art with a passion. Given it is so intertwined into the atmosphere, are there any redeeming features in the gameplay to warrant a play of this game, despite the fact the art is awful?

EDIT: Regardless if it was sarcasm, it warrants a lol <3


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (May 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yeah..I didn't see my post on page 5, so let's assume I didn't ask this already;
> 
> I fucking HATE Tetsuya Nomura's art with a passion. Given it is so intertwined into the atmosphere, are there any redeeming features in the gameplay to warrant a play of this game, despite the fact the art is awful?
> 
> EDIT: Regardless if it was sarcasm, it warrants a lol <3



Since you seem to hate it so much, I doubt it won't have any effect on your gaming experience.

Personally, I think the reviews on gamefaqs are a pretty good measure of how the game will be, as well as the top 10 faqs/boards.
The fact that it's been sitting on top of Pokemon Diamond in the top 10 spot means a lot.


----------



## Six* (May 8, 2008)

I beat the game last week, and remembered that i had a few questions in mind.

answer these pls.


*Spoiler*: _end game spoilers_ 




what's rhyme entry fee?
why did neku have two black skull pins again?
in the end, did neku play for another week again before he got out?
did joshua kill him again? so technically, when they beat the game they come back to life? then gets killed again when they go back? (although neku is the only case)
Do they show you shiki's face?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 8, 2008)

^

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Rhyme's entry fee was Beat being his brother.
-Joshua planted one on him after Neku died for the first time.
-No, he didn't.
-I'm not sure on this one but I think Joshua did kill him again being the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Joshua is. Though I don't understand why Mr. H was standing next to Joshua in the end.
-No, they don't show Shiki's *real* face, sadly.




Well, I'm having trouble beating Beat right now on Hard, to get the Secret Report.


----------



## Akuma (May 11, 2008)

When I go back and do the "beat the boss noise symbol on hard or higher" it never gives it to me. I beat the first weeks gamemaster on hard and it still is a blank star any ideas?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 11, 2008)

Akuma said:


> When I go back and do the "beat the boss noise symbol on hard or higher" it never gives it to me. I beat the first weeks gamemaster on hard and it still is a blank star any ideas?


You don't go through the Day and beat the boss. You actually have to scan for the Boss Noise symbols (Blue Noise Symbols) and beat them that way.


----------



## Akuma (May 11, 2008)

it says number 91, which is the boss at the end of day 7 ....so the boss is in a blue noise symbol then? Im so confused.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 11, 2008)

Right. You'll need to scan areas for a Blue Noise Symbol and beat it. You don't actually progress through the story to do it.


----------



## Akuma (May 11, 2008)

Can someone do me a favor and find me good stock on Shō Minamimoto? Ive looked a few places and cant seem to find anything good :/


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (May 11, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Can someone do me a favor and find me good stock on Shō Minamimoto? Ive looked a few places and cant seem to find anything good :/



I'm pretty sure the blue noise symbol for him was in Tipsy Tosy Hall or whatever it was called.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## Agua (May 11, 2008)

lots of unattractive stuff here bout this game. between the same 2 step beat that popped up damned near everytime you wasn't fighting, or any of the characters in general not being...well interesting for lack of a better word I was prepared to buy myself Ironman the game.

battle system is whoop-ass though, that's all this world will be getting from me.


----------



## Akuma (May 11, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> I'm pretty sure the blue noise symbol for him was in Tipsy Tosy Hall or whatever it was called.
> 
> I could be wrong though.



no I ment pics to make a sig or avvy with.


----------



## Dave (May 11, 2008)

im on the last day

saved before i can do anything

why must it be over already 

ill miss you beat and co.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (May 11, 2008)

Akuma said:


> no I ment pics to make a sig or avvy with.



Oh.


----------



## Agua (May 12, 2008)

stopped playing on about the 4th day. Joshua's  laugh reminded me of vexen....


----------



## El Torero (May 12, 2008)

I finished the game yesterday. HUGE SPOILERS INSIDE


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, HUGE SPOILERS!
*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF? Joshua was the true evil character, and the Conductor only tried to save Shibuka? We were playing in the evil side all the time without knowing it?


----------



## charmzof (May 16, 2008)

What's this game really about? I saw it in the game store but didn't really pay any attention to it..


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 16, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I finished the game yesterday. HUGE SPOILERS INSIDE
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



We weren't playing the evil side, after all what's-his-name didn't care for the people themselves, more like the place itself.. that's why he gave the people of Shibuya those red pins which made them into zombies-like, to make them shut up (the noise they make), that was his 'answer' against Joshua's intention of erasing them.
But of course that 'answer' wasn't good enough for the good guys, so they had to beat him aswell.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 17, 2008)

Can someone make a me an avy/sig set with Beat or Minamimoto? I'm kind of in desperate need of a new set. But I haven't had any luck finding one yet.

Thanks a hell lot if you can. +Reps.


----------



## Felix (May 17, 2008)

Best game of 2008 for the DS in my opinion


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 24, 2008)

Great ass fucking game.


----------



## beads (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying this game. On a scale of one to ten, how would you rate it? Also, the dual screen thing doesn't get too confusing, does it?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 25, 2008)

beads said:


> I'm thinking of buying this game. On a scale of one to ten, how would you rate it? Also, the dual screen thing doesn't get too confusing, does it?


ELEVEN. Well, I do think it's got grade A material. It makes extensive use of the DS features... the mic, both screens, the buttons... it even benefits lefties to play the game with no problems too.

The dual screen combat might get a bit frustrating but it's not like you need to pay attention to both screens at the same time. You get used to it after playing so much.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 25, 2008)

I never use the mic, makes me look like an idiot in front of everyone.


----------



## Tomoya (Jun 26, 2008)

Really, Shiki route is more of an introductory thing. You can forget about the top screen and simply let her do her own thing while you get used to fighting with Neku. But when you hit Joshua route, it seemed to me that he was taking a lot more damage than Shiki (maybe cause he only does damage after finishing the entire combo rather than hitting every time a button is pressed). This forces you to either learn how to play with both screens or take the coward's way out and raise your level or play on easy.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 26, 2008)

Or just carry a healing pin.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome game, get it.


----------



## MYK (Jul 15, 2008)

I just got the game (well after release) a week ago, and I must say that it is by far one of the best games I've ever played. I finished the main game in five days and am now working on the epilogue reports.

If Joshua is taking more damage than you think he should, invest some time in running around to all the shops and buying Joshua stickers. Also, buy food items that raise your max HP and defense.

This has probably been asked already, but oh well: What is people's favourite part of the game, be it a specific arc, or the soundtrack, etc??


----------



## Akira (Jul 15, 2008)

Joshua Arc without a doubt.


----------



## MYK (Jul 15, 2008)

Personally, I love the Beat Arc, mostly for the endgame cutscenes...
With the entire soundtrack a close second and tied with the Joshua Arc.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 15, 2008)

> I'm thinking of buying this game. On a scale of one to ten, how would you rate it? Also, the dual screen thing doesn't get too confusing, does it?



7/10

I quite enjoyed it the first few days I had it.  Then I accidentally left it in a friends car.  when I got it back a few days later, I had no real interest in picking it back up, havn;t really touched it since.

the leveling of pins is rather frustrating in some cases.  many attacks are complte junk.  The story, while interesting, was alittle to linear.  every "puzzle" the game really threw at me, the answer was explained before I even had the option to go figure it out on my own, removing a large portion of the fun.  Also, the whole fashion thing was rediculous.

Thankfully the combat, while confusing, was incredibly fun,  with a pretty interesting cast.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 16, 2008)

MYK said:


> This has probably been asked already, but oh well: What is people's favourite part of the game, be it a specific arc, or the soundtrack, etc??


Minamimoto was a seriously funny guy but I enjoyed the Beat week a lot. I think the awesome tracks were used heavily during that week too. Transformation!

BTW, if you guys haven't got it yet, you can get the new soundtrack with the English tracks off iTunes.


----------



## Tomoya (Jul 16, 2008)

Sho has the most quotable lines, and is overall an awesome character.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 16, 2008)

Itsuki said:


> Sho has the most quotable lines, and is overall an awesome character.


That explains why you love using mathematical puns.

I think he and Beat have some of the funniest sound dialogue though.

"I'm diggin' it" "Augh, barf!" "Yo man, we in trouble"

And my personal favorite: "Come back when you grow a pair."


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2008)

I picked this game up mad late, but I'm finally playing it. Damn addicting


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2008)

^Pretty good isn't it? A friend recommended it to me and it was way better than I was expecting it.

I really love some of the ideas in this game and had fun playing through it for the most. I just need to get around to beating the end game stuff.


----------



## Tomoya (Oct 10, 2008)

Most innovative game for the DS, it really makes use of the touch screen. One of the best I've come across for the DS.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2008)

Itsuki said:


> Most innovative game for the DS, it really makes use of the touch screen. One of the best I've come across for the DS.


It's innovative because it makes use of not only the touch screen, but almost every other button and kink on the DS, depending on the pins you utilize. Heck, the game supports even the lefties. 

I always have an M pin because I'm controlling the top screen and using the stylus on the other, so with the mic, I have three times the effort but it's more effective that way.

I can go on and on with the music too but that's a whole different subject.


----------



## Tomoya (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, M pins are always a good idea. It doesn't hurt that causing shockwaves with a shout feels great.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 11, 2008)

I never bothered shouting. Blowing into the mic works for me. One time I was playing and there was this really loud noise, which made my M pin go off.


----------



## Tomoya (Oct 11, 2008)

I get a kick out of yelling objection into the mike. 

Of course, it's hard to do that in tough boss fights.

And yeah, that happens.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 11, 2008)

_Yo, man! We in trouble..._

I'm trying to get every pin but I hate how some of they require mingling.


----------



## Tomoya (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, that is rather annoying. I gave up on it because mingling is too much work.


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Oct 11, 2008)

are the pins you master from mingling even all that great? i never really thought they were worth the effort


----------



## Draffut (Oct 11, 2008)

Man, forgot about this game.  saw the thread and went to boot it up again (I only got to week 2 the first time)

And then remembered I let my friend borrow my DS for his trip back home for a few weeks.

Oh well.


----------



## Tomoya (Oct 11, 2008)

It's more of a completion thing. The same reason why people try to complete the battle chip libraries in MMBN, or the pokedex in pokemon.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 11, 2008)

BanjoKazooie said:


> are the pins you master from mingling even all that great? i never really thought they were worth the effort


Some are pretty good, like a more suped up version, similar to how evolved pins are. The main purpose is to get all the pins of course, so it's not like you have to get them. I'm a collector so I'd like to master them all.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 12, 2008)

So, I finally scrounged up a DS and started playing again, and I had a quick question.

I am trying to figure out this pin evolution thing, Right now, I am trying to evolve my Ice Blow pin into it's next form, which requires some SDPP. I left it equipped last night, and it got some, and now part of it's PP bar is green instead of blue. The game tells me it's the "combined growth gauge" but leaves what that means to be completely vague.

I was just curious what this blue represented.

Is it just the amount of PP that it has acquired as SDPP for that specific level?
Is it the cumulative that I have earned up to that point on it? (including all previous levels)
And is it scaled automatically to 9x the PP that SDPP is worth over BPP? (So you can visually see if it's over half for the evolution)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 15, 2008)

This is genius papercrafting:

Sandek


----------



## Kamina (Oct 16, 2008)

Love character designs, need to buy it still.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm just gonna leave this here...


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 14, 2008)

I have this on my r4 and I have to say it a good game I like it<><


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 26, 2008)

The World Ends With You is probably the most addictive game I've ever played 

*Just saw Joshua's Jesus Beam*


----------



## Misha (Dec 26, 2008)

I _*LOVED*_ the soundtrack in this game . 
Made it a point to buy it .

Aww , Shiki`s no whore ;____;


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 3, 2009)

I finished the game but I have a question for another day


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know that to switch partners is in the save section, but when I want to choose Beat or Joshua it automaticly makes Shiki my partner every time. I want to know if there is a way to avoid this problem.


----------



## spainhill88 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> I finished the game but I have a question for another day
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Go to the cell phone and tap items. Then from there you can see Shiki, Beat, and Joshua and you can tap on them to select who your want to be your partner.

And Twewy is by far the best game I've played on the ds so far. Everything about it, the characters, graphics, music, game play, storyline, and Tin Pin Slammer, it's just all so perfect


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 3, 2009)

spainhill88 said:


> Go to the cell phone and tap items. Then from there you can see Shiki, Beat, and Joshua and you can tap on them to select who your want to be your partner.
> 
> And Twewy is by far the best game I've played on the ds so far. Everything about it, the characters, graphics, music, game play, storyline, and Tin Pin Slammer, it's just all so perfect



Thank you


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 3, 2009)

spainhill88 said:


> Go to the cell phone and tap items. Then from there you can see Shiki, Beat, and Joshua and you can tap on them to select who your want to be your partner.
> 
> And Twewy is by far the best game I've played on the ds so far. Everything about it, the characters, graphics, music, game play, storyline, and Tin Pin Slammer, it's just all so perfect


Agreed wholeheartedly! Though, I don't care much about Tin Pin Slammer and it's inpincible easiness. Squeenix should make more original IPs because this one is brilliant.

The soundtrack is the best soundtrack I've ever heard in any game. It's really, really worth it just to own the two albums.


----------



## Six* (Jan 3, 2009)

QB, PW or TWEWY?


----------



## Koi (Jan 3, 2009)

Has everyone collected all the reports?  I'm on Joshua's Day Two tasks and I fucking can NOT beat Taboo Minaminoto. D:  Like, I can barely do any damage on him.  Amd I just using all the wrong pins or something?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 3, 2009)

Six said:


> QB, PW or TWEWY?


TWEWY is very extensive with the DS features, so I go with that. The Ace Attorney series are one of my favorites too but I get more fun out of playing TWEWY.



Koi said:


> Has everyone collected all the reports?  I'm on Joshua's Day Two tasks and I fucking can NOT beat Taboo Minaminoto. D:  Like, I can barely do any damage on him.  Amd I just using all the wrong pins or something?


The pins wouldn't be the problem unless they're junk. If it's too much, try starting with your highest HP. Fusion pins bring him down good, so items are also key.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm stuck on Day Two...of Week 1. Anyone got any advice? I've been trying to get past this chapter since Christmas.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 4, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> I'm stuck on Day Two...of Week 1. Anyone got any advice? I've been trying to get past this chapter since Christmas.


The only way you can possibly be stuck is at the statue part. You need to clean the Hachiko statue but you'll need to scan the mind of the guy over at the Moai statue to get a hint.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, I've done that. However, I keep losing to the Noise that comes out of the statue.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 5, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> Yes, I've done that. However, I keep losing to the Noise that comes out of the statue.


There's only three of them, so it shouldn't be that hard. Avoid getting damaged or lower your difficulty setting.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 5, 2009)

How do you change your dificulty settings?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 5, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> How do you change your dificulty settings?


Go to the Phone Menu and it'll be there. If you also get defeated during the battle with the Noise, you'll have the option of retrying on Easy setting.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 5, 2009)

Koi said:


> Has everyone collected all the reports?  I'm on Joshua's Day Two tasks and I fucking can NOT beat Taboo Minaminoto. D:  Like, I can barely do any damage on him.  Amd I just using all the wrong pins or something?



I Agree, he is impossible


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 5, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Go to the Phone Menu and it'll be there. If you also get defeated during the battle with the Noise, you'll have the option of retrying on Easy setting.


I don't think you have the retry option at that point in the game. 

You can change your difficulty at any time on the pause/phone menu.



Ema Skye said:


> I Agree, he is impossible



Oh, I haven't tried this yet. I'm going to have to dust off my game so I can prove how n00b you all are.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 5, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> I don't think you have the retry option at that point in the game.


Ah, that's right. You need to earn that.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 5, 2009)

Do you have to earn the right to change your difficulty as well?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 5, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> I don't think you have the retry option at that point in the game.
> 
> You can change your difficulty at any time on the pause/phone menu.
> 
> ...



I actually beated him few hours ago, for some reasom he became 2x as easy


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 6, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> Do you have to earn the right to change your difficulty as well?



Oh that's right, they give you easy mode on the 3rd day... :/

You shouldn't be having trouble at this point though. What's your partner set to? I always play on manual and just spam left or right and they do their job, don't pay much attention to them usually, it works a lot better than trusting the AI...


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 6, 2009)

What is the name of the song that goes on when you are fighting the blue noise?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 6, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> What is the name of the song that goes on when you are fighting the blue noise?


The songs are randomly played, aren't they?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 6, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> The songs are randomly played, aren't they?



No, it is the same song every single time but only heard when fighting blue noises.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2009)

The game was pretty fun, I bought it because I love Nomura style, but the clothes system turned me off, the pins were cool, but the game makes you get bored fairly quickly.

I've played up to the first game master, after that I was like fuck "More challenges?!" I thought it would only get better from Week 1, but I guess I was wrong. After that I sold my DS, and bought a PSP. 

I'm going to get another DS, mine was a old one, so I would get a lite, but is this game really worth playing through to the end? Neku was kind of a interesting character, but that one girl I didn't like much, and does Beat ever become a teammate?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 6, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> No, it is the same song every single time but only heard when fighting blue noises.


Ah, okay. That'd be "Junk Garage," which can be found on the OST.



PharaohAnubis said:


> The game was pretty fun, I bought it because I love Nomura style, but the clothes system turned me off, the pins were cool, but the game makes you get bored fairly quickly.
> 
> I've played up to the first game master, after that I was like fuck "More challenges?!" I thought it would only get better from Week 1, but I guess I was wrong. After that I sold my DS, and bought a PSP.
> 
> I'm going to get another DS, mine was a old one, so I would get a lite, but is this game really worth playing through to the end? Neku was kind of a interesting character, but that one girl I didn't like much, and does Beat ever become a teammate?


The game is definitely worth playing to the end. It's really neat seeing the different pins and fusion pin sequences for each character. If you've seen the booklet, Joshua and Beat become your partners later on. The story is hard to grasp with its complexity but it's not impossible to understand. Plus, the music is awesome and the gameplay is the best on the DS, using nearly all the DS features for battle. Even good for lefties.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 12, 2009)

I would be enjoying Pork City now if it wasn't for those damn pigs ;_;

I'm stuck on Floor 6 (Wild Boar)


----------



## Captain Snow (Jan 12, 2009)

I've played it once at a friend's house. I didn't know what to do and I died.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 12, 2009)

Captain Snow said:


> I've played it once at a friend's house. I didn't know what to do and I died.


It's easy to die if you don't know what the pins do or how to activate them. Also, the AI controlling your partner is really shoddy if you don't control the partner yourself.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 13, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> I would be enjoying Pork City now if it wasn't for those damn pigs ;_;
> 
> I'm stuck on Floor 6 (Wild Boar)


Just use unbranded pins. I usually kept 4 unbranded pins and changed the other 2 according to the floor.

You can defeat just about any pig without doing what they intend you to just through delaying it long enough that your partner kills it. I defeated most of the "only this pin works" pigs without the right pin.

Also, having a bunch of +1/+2/+3 star stuff on your partner so that you start with a level 2 or 3 team attack is a nice cheap way to do pigs, as well as any one-battle matches.



Captain Snow said:


> I've played it once at a friend's house. I didn't know what to do and I died.


Bit of a learning curve to this game...


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 13, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Just use unbranded pins. I usually kept 4 unbranded pins and changed the other 2 according to the floor.
> 
> You can defeat just about any pig without doing what they intend you to just through delaying it long enough that your partner kills it. I defeated most of the "only this pin works" pigs without the right pin.
> 
> ...



I do the same thing too with my pins and thank you for the advice


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 27, 2009)

You dont really need the instructions since they teach you everything in the game


----------



## Akiana (Jan 27, 2009)

Has anyone gotten 100% on everything, in the game?
I'm trying to do finish everything but I still need to master all of the pins, get enough ESP'er points for the star rank, and get a few more items.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 28, 2009)

It'll take you quite a long time to get 100% since a lot of the pins require level up through Mingling. There's that, and acquiring all the damn quest pins, which you can only do by trading in mastered hard-to-get pins.

I'm still in the process of evolving some pins and trying to max out the stats on the partners.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 28, 2009)

Akiana said:


> Has anyone gotten 100% on everything, in the game?
> I'm trying to do finish everything but I still need to master all of the pins, get enough ESP'er points for the star rank, and get a few more items.



I have star rank in everything but pins and esperpoints but honestly I like my fallen angel rank.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jan 29, 2009)

What exactly is the combo map?
And I like the game even though it's destorying my touch screen 

Week 2, Day 5.

There isn't a FOURTH week is there?


----------



## Akiana (Jan 29, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> What exactly is the combo map?
> And I like the game even though it's destorying my touch screen
> 
> Week 2, Day 5.
> ...



The combo map is this, I  believe..?


No, there isn't a fourth week.


----------



## Chayuto (Jan 29, 2009)

The world ends with you is my favorite ds game. I am currently on the third day. I was so sad when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rhyme died.


 Or was it beat?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, there are some items that say they'll change the combo map to a cross or something.
Does that really make a difference?

And I also don't understand growth speeds and such.

And I didn't get a chance to get the 5th pin slot. I'm on Day 5 of Week 2 now. Can I still get it?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 29, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Ok, there are some items that say they'll change the combo map to a cross or something.
> Does that really make a difference?
> 
> And I also don't understand growth speeds and such.
> ...


Combo maps does make a difference because then you'll do more or less damage depending on the new shape of the map. 

To get the other pin slots you will need to get it in a shop.



Chayuto said:


> The world ends with you is my favorite ds game. I am currently on the third day. I was so sad when
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


You were right the first time.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm seriously considering this game...I've only played a couple RPGs though.  My favorites so far are Chrono Trigger, Tales of Symphonia and FF 4.  How does this game compare to them?


----------



## masterriku (Jan 30, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Combo maps does make a difference because then you'll do more or less damage depending on the new shape of the map.
> 
> To get the other pin slots you will need to get it in a shop.
> 
> ...


----------



## very bored (Jun 13, 2009)

Which shapes let you spam it?


----------



## Sasori (May 12, 2010)

Close my DS lid?

You mean close the screen?

And my mic hardly works. This is worrying..


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 12, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Close my DS lid?
> 
> You mean close the screen?
> 
> And my mic hardly works. This is worrying..


Meaning put it in Sleep Mode, but this isn't mandatory and doesn't affect the gameplay or story at all so you don't need to worry about it.

Certain pins activate through various methods -sliding on the touch screen, tapping, dragging, some are activated through using the mic. The battle system really is one that utilizes the DS capabilities to an extent.


----------



## Chita (May 13, 2010)

TWEWY is awesome,but it hurts my hand 
I'm still completing the pins.


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2010)

Mic doesn't work for me.

I'd rather just play Advance Wars again


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2010)

lol, you can't ROM TWEWY.

I love this game--but it is stupidly complex at times, and will ruin your screen if you aren't careful.  The touch screen sensitivity is key to the game, so you can't play it on any other system.   

I wish I could find my copy.


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2010)

Nah I'm using my DS.


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2010)

Never used the Mic thing, though; very few pins use it.

You'll probably get hand cramps with that tiny ass stylus, though.


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2010)

Oh that's ok, I mainly use my anus for gripping the stylus anyway.


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2010)

You figured it'd be wayy too loose to do anything like that by now.


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2010)

No, the stylus is bordering on too big. 

I only shit in noodle form.


----------



## Darth (May 13, 2010)

I played it on the emulator.

Worked fine actually.


----------



## Masurao (May 13, 2010)

I totally forgot about this game until I saw the thread. It was a great game, might replay through it again.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 13, 2010)

Darth said:


> I played it on the emulator.
> 
> Worked fine actually.


Doesn't seem very natural for emulator play, seeing as how there's extensive use of pins in battle. You'd have to teach yourself to adjust to it, which is a bit of a pain since it's mostly stylus and half the buttons.


----------



## The World (May 13, 2010)

I picked this game up about 3 weeks ago for 17 bucks at Gamestop. I have yet to play more than 5 minutes because I have so many other DS games to play but I hear it's one of the highest rated DS games so I picked it up. Kind of reminds me of other Square Enix games like FF or Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2010)

The World said:


> I picked this game up about 3 weeks ago for 17 bucks at Gamestop. I have yet to play more than 5 minutes because I have so many other DS games to play but I hear it's one of the highest rated DS games so I picked it up. Kind of reminds me of other *Square Enix games like FF or Kingdom Hearts*.



Except that, you know, the gameplay mechanics/combat is actually unique and fresh.


----------



## delirium (May 13, 2010)

Very fresh and unique indeed. Just wish it wasn't so easy to make brands popular.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 13, 2010)

The World said:


> I picked this game up about 3 weeks ago for 17 bucks at Gamestop. I have yet to play more than 5 minutes because I have so many other DS games to play but I hear it's one of the highest rated DS games so I picked it up. Kind of reminds me of other Square Enix games like FF or Kingdom Hearts.


The fact that it is Square Enix and Tetsuya Nomura by that extension makes it very similar to KH, especially a lot of the terms and item names. Like Boskov said though, a drastically different gameplay mechanic.


----------



## The World (May 13, 2010)

I actually quite like the dialogue. Looks like the translators did really well. Sometimes JRPGS have such horrible translators and cringe worthy dialogue.

The only FFs which didn't have such bad dialogue which I can remember is FF12 and 13.

Kingdom Hearts I can't say the same. >.>


----------



## very bored (May 13, 2010)

The World said:


> *I actually quite like the dialogue. Looks like the translators did really well. *Sometimes JRPGS have such horrible translators and cringe worthy dialogue.



This.  I'm surprised they could scrub it so clean when it comes to Japanese stuff.  They even switched the guy who thought in English in the Japanese version to thinking in Japanese in the English version.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But apparently, he is still saying the same thing (not being able to find someone who speaks English).  And I hear "dead god's room" came from "death gods' room".


----------



## Dango (Oct 16, 2010)

I loved this game 
even though i dont get whats so complex about it

it seemed very linear and straightforward to me
i really liked the concept and the dialogue
the ending ;_;

i loved the fight scenes too
the whole battle system 
amazing <3


----------



## FFLN (Oct 16, 2010)

The battle system could be painful.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 16, 2010)

For a newcomer, yes, the battle system is likely to be confusing as hell. But you know something, you don't need to pay attention to both screens to win (maybe on the hardest difficulty), but spamming actually works most of the time.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 16, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> For a newcomer, yes, the battle system is likely to be confusing as hell. But you know something, you don't need to pay attention to both screens to win (maybe on the hardest difficulty), but spamming actually works most of the time.



I didn't mean painful as in difficult, even though it can be hectic, I meant painful as in your hand can get cramped from gripping the DS for either a bunch of battles or a very long one.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 16, 2010)

FFLN said:


> I didn't mean painful as in difficult, even though it can be hectic, I meant painful as in your hand can get cramped from gripping the DS for either a bunch of battles or a very long one.


Hmm, I never really felt any hand cramps. The Deck I used was made up of pins that utilized different methods of activation. Blowing into the mic, tapping, dragging, sliding, etc. But I can see what you mean.


----------



## very bored (Oct 16, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Hmm, I never really felt any hand cramps. The Deck I used was made up of pins that utilized different methods of activation. Blowing into the mic, tapping, dragging, sliding, etc. But I can see what you mean.



How well could you play if you only used 1 or 2 activation methods?


----------



## Dango (Oct 17, 2010)

my deck consists of pins that require you to press an empty space
+1 healing pin

i love it battles are so easy
but i should reshuffle my deck soon

possibly the worst pins i've used are the natural puppy ones
sooo annoyingggg


----------



## FFLN (Oct 18, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Hmm, I never really felt any hand cramps. The Deck I used was made up of pins that utilized different methods of activation. Blowing into the mic, tapping, dragging, sliding, etc. But I can see what you mean.



Using the stylus wasn't too bad. I would only cramp up when gripping it too tightly during the hectic battles. The killer was using my left hand to grip onto the DS and control the top screen, while occasionally pressing down on the L-button.

Suffice to say, I was relieved when I beat the game. Still haven't done the bonus stuff.


----------



## very bored (Oct 18, 2010)

Noise number 96, ultimate difficulty
do it now.


----------



## FearTear (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay, can someone explain to me what become of

*Spoiler*: __ 



Beat and Rhyme



at the end?

They both lives, they both stay dead, only one lives, what?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Okay, can someone explain to me what become of
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



IIRC, everyone met up with each other again in the epilogue, so they're all alive.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah yes TWEWY, i love this game. I especially like how your pins level up when you don't play, i exploited this by setting the DS date to 2047 to easily level up some pins then setting date back to original date then doing it all over again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2011)

*The World Ends With You franchise lives on, says Nomura*

Looks like the chances of a sequel for The World Ends With You are very good indeed. When Square-Enix's Tetsuya Nomura was asked about Neku's appearance in Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance, he said that we could take that as notice of something to come. If that's not enough, Nomura just flat-out said that something is in the works.

While a sequel or new game in the series wasn't confirmed, it's easy to see that there's definitely something brewing.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

LOL @ necromancy.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 21, 2011)

I want a sequel.

But I hate this company.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Its impossible to hate Square.

Its Square dude. They are all moe like.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 21, 2011)

They're going to give it the Advent Children makeover.

I know it.


----------



## MossMan (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm all for a sequel, this was one of my big DS favorites.  And I'm also surprised at the appearance of Neku in the Kingdom Hearts games as well, although they were both created by the same people so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 21, 2011)

i been watching gameplays of TWEWY. is it really a good game?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 21, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i been watching gameplays of TWEWY. is it really a good game?


One of the most fun games I've played on DS for sure. Initially, it's confusing to learn the battle system because there are so many pins and so many different ways of activating them, but it's those different methods that makes it fun. Basically, it utilizes just about all features of the DS. Mic, shoulder buttons, touch screen, dual screen, accessible to lefties, Sleep Mode. You'll be looking up and down the screen a lot probably, but it doesn't take long before getting used to it. 

The presentation and style is very unique, Shibuya-like, as is the music inside and outside battle. I'd probably suggest reading/watching reviews or trying it out before buying it though.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

I recommend TWEWY to all.

It is a good game, but it does take a minute to get into gameplay wise (at least for me it did). I primarily stuck with it for the interesting story and I didn't actually start liking the gameplay until half way through.

TWEWY has the best soundtrack for handheld games.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0569Wt-cZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 25, 2011)

TWEWY? A good game? Its not just good, its amazing


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2011)

To me, TWEWY managed something that no other game managed until now. 

Grinding is fun.

Playing through the main story is not even half of the whole thing. After 40 hours I spent another 60 finishing all aspects of the game, fighting endless fights to level up and digest food (to increase stats), in order to finally take on the strongest boss in the game with the strongest pins on the highest difficulty.
The fact that you can change the drop rate at the expense of HP, pick how many and which opponents you fight, and change the difficulty anytime, makes for some really flexible challenge depending on what you want. 

The fights are FUN, and that's what makes this game different from, say, many RPGs where at some point all those random battles are just a goddamn chore.


----------

